# Birthday Tribute: 1906 Poem for Glazunov in honor of his 25th anniversary as composer



## Huilunsoittaja

It rhymes in Russian which is the funny part. He must have been very amused to read it... especially the allusions to tasty stuff... 

Многоуважаемый А.К. Глазунов
Вы который, Вы, который
Нам Бетховена милей,
Самый ранний, самый скорый
Заслужили юбилей.
Вы, которому хваленья
Сыплет мир со всех сторон,
Вы - могучи, без сомненья,
Как остриженный Самсон.
Вы, как истый моцартёнок,
Только глянувши на свет,
Говорят, еще с пеленок
Написали свой квартет;
Вы - творец восьми симфоний
И пятнадцати поэм,
Что прекрасней всех "Февроний"
По изысканности тем.
Велики Ваши творенья,
Им нет счета, нет числа, -
Четверть века к вдохновеньям
Вас нелегкая несла.
Веселы, как пляски негра
Ваши первые Allegro,
Ваши скерцо - без примера,
Как старинная мадера
Веселят, живят, пленяют, 
Опьяняют, в сон вгоняют…
Аромат бенедектина
Дышит в Ваших Andantino,
А мелодии в финалах -
как шампанское в бокалах,
Что ж сравниться может с кодой!
Разве только виски с содой
Или польский мед?!
Ваши вальсы жарче лета,
Ваши танцы для балета
Холодны как лёд.
По порядку не отметим
Ваших партитур,
Пусть А. О. займется этим,
Автор трех брошюр.
Ликованьем переполнив
Наше естество,
Превратим мы юбилей Ваш
В Вакха торжество.
С разрешенья комитета
(Что готовил юбилей),
Вам желает многа лета
"Музыкальная Газета"
(За год, на дом - 5 рублей)»

My vague, very unpoetic translation:

Dear AK Glazunov,
You are who you are,
Like dearest Beethoven
Oldest, the most imminent
deserving an anniversary.
You, who are so greatly praised
Scatters peace on all sides;
You - powerful, no doubt,
As trimmed Samson.
You as a true Mozartian,
Only glanced at birth
They say that even from the cradle
You had written your quartet;
You - the creator of eight symphonies
And fifteen poems,
What is more beautiful than all "Fevronia"
In their refinement.
Great are your creations,
They do not have an account, there is no number, -
A quarter of a century to inspiration
You not easily carried.
Fun as dancing Negro
Your first Allegro,
Your Scherzo - without an example,
Like old Madeira [wine]
Fun, lively, captivating,
Intoxicating, driving to dreamful sleep...
Benedictine fragrance
Breathes from your Andantino,
A melody in the finale -
as champagne by the glass,
Well may be compared with the coda!
Unless whiskey and soda
Or Polish honey ?!
Your waltzes hotter than summer
Your dances for ballet
Cold as ice.
As not have been noted
Your opuses,
Let A.O.* be engaged to it
The authoring of three booklets.
Jubilantly overflowing
Our nature,
We turn your anniversary
In Bacchic triumph
With the permission of the committee
(Who are readying your anniversary)
We wish you many long summers
-The Musical Gazette

* I'm not sure who that is but probably a publisher who wanted to catalogue all his opuses into a series of booklets


----------

